# Interview? (Warp Fiends)



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

.M32 Imperial calendar eastern, Extreme eastern fringe of imperial space.
0500 hour, Planet Xian mall, Eastern Continent. 
_
Well now that things have settled down a bit I guess we can kill some time till the rest of my friends arrive.... I know I'll give you a bit of a biography on my favorite person, myself. Now don't look at me like that after all its not like your going anywhere anytime soon like you are, so you may as well stop shooting me those murderous looks, and sit a spell. Praxis, help our friend here get comfortable well we wait for evac, after all I seldom get a chance to tell a good story to such a deserving individual as our friend here, and his constant groaning is killing the mood. There that's better now lets get on with the story. 

My story starts on a depressing little world called Nostramo... Oh judging by the look on your face I can guess you've heard of it, well that saves me the having to describe it to you. So as I was saying, I was the 3rd child of a very well off family with an administrative background in one of the more affluent hives, and as such was meant for far more then being one of the score off low level crime lords, or drug runner that dominated the lower levels of the hives. At a young age my family made sure I had the necessary skills to survive, and move up in my home hive. I still remember fondly the constant tutoring on counter assassination techniques, and political espionage from when I was 10, ah good times they were. So by age 27 I had come into the family business of high governance, my first posting within the cut throat, and less then honest political seen of my home world was as personal assistant to the local governor of my home hive, oh I remember the first time I had to "have a talk with a dissatisfied mob boss" Damn it most have taken a month to get the gore out of that room. Mind you by this time reports of the night haunter were plastered across the coms so stuff like this was getting old hat fast, and more main stream dealing were becoming common place..... Whats that Praxis the ships here, oh how time flies, Oh Praxis can you help our friend here onto the ship, while me and the rest of the squad dispose of the evidence, and prep for departure, after all we don't want to be here when the imperials smack into those word bearer nut jobs._


----------

